# how many rides have you had



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

ill start 

1987 lt 250 e 2x4

morphert it into a 650 

1989 king quad 250 4x4

2001 kawi bayou 250 2x4

2000 arctic cat bear cat 454 2x4

1999 arctic cat bear cat 454 4x4

2004 arcti cat 400 4x4 

and finally my pride 

2006 arctic cat 650 v 2 4x4 sweet heart


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

92 Honda fortrax 200 (type II)

2000 Polaris 425 Xpedition 4x4

86 honda 350x trike

2007 Brute 750i 

2000 Scrambler 500 4x4

Pics of all but the 200 are in sig


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yamaha moto4 80
Honda 200 type 2 . The POS that broke my back!
yamaha blaster
Honda oddesey . It was a blast
yamaha Banshee .1st year it had J arms on the front 
yamaha timberwolf 4x4
honda 250R . I had 4 of these awesome machines
honda 200x 
kawasaki mojave
Kawasaki Prairie 400.The mad kaw
Kawasaki Prairie 650. The quad that became Violence
honda XR250R 
I think thats it ......


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Honda 2 wheel bike with the real fat tires (can't remember the name)

110cc Honda Three wheeler (still have - Waiting for boy to get bigger)

Big Red (forget the cc's)

300 Bayou (still have - Fathers)

350 Honda (still have - in garage but not mine anymore)

The Brute (currently driving)


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

2000 scrambler 500 4x4 2006 bruteforce 650i 2011 bruteforce 750 current bike


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

e-ton 50
98?honda recon
08 honda 420 rancher 4x4
2010 750 brute force


----------



## 86buickgn (Jan 26, 2010)

1996 Timberwolf
1998 Bayou 2wd
2002 Warrior
2003 Warrior
2004 Raptor
1998 Bayou 300 4wd
1987 Honda TRX 350 4wd
1998 Honda 300 (still own)
2005 Arctic Cat V2 (still own)
2004 Arctic Cat 400 4x4
2005 Arctic Cat V2
2006 Arctic Cat Prowler (still own)
2009 Arctic Cat Mud Pro 
1999 Arctic Cat 250 4wd
2006 Arctic Cat 650 H1 (still own)


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

1988 Suzuki LT 80 2-stroke
1990s? Suzuki Quad Sport 230
1990s? Honda 80 2-stroke dirt bike 
1989 Yamaha Warrior 350
1998 Suzuki King Quad 300 
2007 Yamaha Grizzly 700 
2009 Brute Force 750


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

lets see.... 
honda 200... '87 i think
'93 250 recon
'02 big bear 400
'09 rincon 680 (huge)
'02 sportsman 400 (pure hunting bike) still have it
'08 AC 650 H1 (under the knife)
'06 AC 400 (my current and most bullet proof bike ive ever had)


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's a lot of stuff. 

Are these machine that YOU rode or one that you owned that were used mainly by friends or family? :thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Owned.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You're what...23.... and have had 5 machines? Wow

Geez, do you guys trade in your girlfriends that often too?  Wait.....don't answer that! I don't want to know.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im 30. And yeah, I've owned every one I listed.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I've owned all mine. I'm a wee bit younger than P425


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm 58 and this is the only one I've ever owned. Some friends had 4 wheelers at the time and got me roped into it. I don't golf so the Brute takes up my spare time (and I feel 30 years younger when it challenges me).


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rack High said:


> I'm 58 and this is the only one I've ever owned. Some friends had 4 wheelers at the time and got me roped into it. I don't golf so the Brute takes up my spare time (and I feel 30 years younger when it challenges me).


Rep points given for that post! :rockn: lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

110 (pull cord)
champ 100 
CR80 1980 
YZ 125 1994
warrior 1996
350x 85 & 86
Banshee 97 ( James Crowder motor)
Wolverine 2000
450 Foreman 03
now the one's in my sig

to answer Big D age ? I am 30 been riding since I was 8


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

96 Wolverine
04 Prairie

I bought both brand new off the showroom. I just realized while I was typing that I bought one in 96 and one 8 years later in 04. It's been 7 years since I bought my last one.......................looks like I get a new bike next year! woohooo


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ive had a lot but i buy and trade lol
ATV's
00 Honda recon
05 Brute Force 750
04 400ex
05 Rancher 350 4x4
08 420 Rancher 4x4
08 Brute Force 750
05 YFZ 450
04 Honda Foreman 450
05 LT Suzuki 400
Dirt Bikes
87 KX80
87 XR600r
04 KX250f


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm slightly older than P425 (anyone who says anything is going to get it !!!  ) 
I own 3, but only ride one .... my 2003 AC500 that I've had since I started riding in 2006.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

AC FTW! haha. ^this gal is good in my book.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

new to the game
2009 bf 750


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

these are good post i think between us all we could have filled a couple where houses


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> AC FTW! haha. ^this gal is good in my book.


aw shucks....then you'll be happy to know the other big one is also an AC500. My current inventory is

2003 AC 500 - Auto - Mine
1999 AC 500 - manual - Mathew's (my 14-year-old son)
1986 Yamaha it's a 70 or 80, can't remember - manual - David's (my 10-year-old)


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

96 pw50
98 pw50
99 ktm 50
00 kx 65
03 tt-r 90
03 kx 65
04 kx 85
04 crf 250r
99 honda recon
03 big bear 400
08 brute force 650 (current ride)


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

-90s pw 50
-drz 80
-pw 80
-98 kx 80
-02 kx 80
-04 kx85
-03 cr 85
-07 kx100
-07 yz250f
-08 kx250f
-05 brute force 750
might have forgot a few


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> I'm slightly older than P425 (anyone who says anything is going to get it !!!  )


If this were in the SM section I'd definitely have something to say about it but it's in the Mud Pit so I'll be a good boy.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

My dad bought me the yammerhammer 80 and the da*$ honda 200 type 2 .The rest I bought on my own . Big D I will be 31 this month and If I had all the toys I want the list would be really long LOL I am lucky enough to have a understanding wife . She understands I am gonna buy a new toy about every 2 years LOL


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

horse & buggy
huffy bicycle w/ banana seat and playing cards pinned to the spokes
10 speed schwinn
3.5 hp briggs & statton mini bike
72 125 (w/175 cyl) yamaha dt
74 gmc pu
76 camaro
78 monte carlo
?? 250 yamaha it
94 1500 dodge ram
96 1500 dodge ram club cab slt
96 kubota t1508
04 dodge durango limited
08 1500 dodge quad cab big horn
08 750 brute
04 350 rancher
10 1500 dodge ram crew cab laramie

_j/k on the horse & buggy!_


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just got into quadding last summer but started out I good in my books 
08 king 750
08 brute 750


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> horse & buggy
> huffy bicycle w/ banana seat and playing cards pinned to the spokes
> 10 speed schwinn
> 3.5 hp briggs & statton mini bike
> ...


What's a kubota?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL Its a tractor Big D


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry...I'm a city girl.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

oldmanbrute said:


> horse & buggy
> huffy bicycle w/ banana seat and playing cards pinned to the spokes
> 10 speed schwinn
> 3.5 hp briggs & statton mini bike
> ...


 
Oldmanbrute...what would you take for the horse & buggy?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

oldmanbrute used to ride around with moses on it...lol


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

dont no him much but i would say his first kawi really was a MULE.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Rack High said:


> Oldmanbrute...what would you take for the horse & buggy?


 
Sorry to say but ole Sara (horse) was used for taco meat years ago.... and traded the buggy to the amish for one of them fake fireplaces.

gk7 & cat87....haha!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i got one of them there fake farr places. theys nice.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

anyone remeber the yamaha bigwheel /fat cat?
I would love to find one of these! they came in 80cc, 200 and 350


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

95 TRX 300EX SOLD
03 TRX 460EX man I wish I had this bike back, sold it to get some money for college
91 TRX 250X SOLD
87 Banshee J-Arm bike, light switch throttle lol, wide the heck open or idle is all you could do on that thing lol SOLD
08 Rancher ES my baby/money pit
03 Prairie 650 play bike.



KMKjr said:


> *Honda 2 wheel bike with the real fat tires (can't remember the name)*
> 
> 110cc Honda Three wheeler (still have - Waiting for boy to get bigger)
> 
> ...


Honda Fat Cat. Yea Phree those things were awesome, a tad before my time, but still loads of fun, just like 3 wheelers.


----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

06 King Quad 700
08 Foreman 500 
08 Rancher 420 2wd
03 Foreman 450

All these are in my basement and get ridden regularly by the family.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

1983 Honda Odyssey 250 (loved it!)
1983 200e
84 & 85 big red 250 
89 Polaris trail boss (bought swamped and never ran)
2007 Suzuki 450 King Quad (stolen #@*^)
2005 Brute Force 750 (I tried to be patient)
1983 Suzuki ALT 125 (first model of four wheeler ever) 
1993 Honda Fourtrax 300 4x4 ( The boys ride)
2011 Can Am Outlander X mr ("MISTER" the most amazing machine I've owned)
1989 Polaris Trail Boss ( was daughters ride)
1996 Honda Fourtrax 300 4x4 (another project)


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

1983 Honda 200X atc
1985 Honda 250SX Atc
1997 Polaris 425 magnum
1988 Honda CR250R Bike
2007 Honda 450ER Sport quad
2012 Brute 650i
now 2009 Brute 750I

and im 19 years old. lol


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

80's suzuki 50, honda 200 type 2 honda recon 250, honda rancher 350 honda 400ex honda 300, 09 brute 750 and teryx 750 still own both. Im only 23

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Yamaha moto 80 I think was the first, second I was just riding my uncles bike didn't have my own which was a Polaris 300 express, then I got a Kawasaki mojave, sold that and got a banshee blew it 3 times till I got it right sold it, got a raptor 660, sold that got another banshee, then a foreman 500, then an 05 brute then now this one lol that's it that I can think of lol


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

2005 Yamaha Grizzly 660
2005 Kawi Brute Force 750
2006 Polaris Sportsman 500
2006 Polaris Sportsman 700 (current one at the moment)
2009 Polaris RZR 800

Dont even ask how many jet ski's Ive owned, it would take 2 pages of typing! LOL


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I've got one lol it's a 80. It's needs some work tho


----------

